# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Weird Dreams/Nightmares Because of Anxiety?

## Keddy

Hey there,
Has anyone else experienced strange or vivid dreams/nightmares related to their anxiety?
For the past few months, I've had a fairly wild dream almost every night. They range from mildly strange to severely frightening. More often than not, they seem to relate to things that I'm anxious about, and some nights (very occasionally) I can't recall having had any dreams.
I'm not sure if I'm having more dreams at all, or if I'm just remembering them when I didn't before. I suppose it's possible that I've had these dreams all along but when I'm not as anxious I don't recall having them?
When I was taking medications I don't remember dreaming very much at all or ever. I'm not currently on medications but I have trouble falling asleep so I use Melatonin and herbal tea. These don't seem to have an effect on the dreaming either way.
Does anyone have advice or a similar experience? I'd like to get rid of these dreams. They're usually just annoying but the nightmares can leave me feeling fairly rattled when I get up in the morning and it's not pleasant.
Thanks  ::): 
/Keddy

----------


## Chantellabella

When I do finally get to sleep, I do have dreams connected to my anxieties. Lately my dreams are all about me failing at some job and being frustrated that I can't fix the situation. I used to just have nightmares about monsters and being attacked, so I guess this is a step better. But yeah, I hear ya about the dreams really creating problems. I wake up feeling so bad about myself.

----------


## Chloe

I generally get completely random dreams that make no sense and scare the crap out of me or my dreams link into my anxiety in some way and in the dream I'm pinned or tied down, being chased/caught or someone going all the way with me when I don't want to (raped) 
I don't always remember them though sometimes I'll wake up and if my back absolutely kills and is full of knots and my pillows and sheets are everywhere I end up concluding I have had a night mare (that day I can be very anxious especially if I remember the dream) never tried medication of a night because they often come on bursts and I don't sleep as well after having medicine

----------


## Total Eclipse

I get these a lot. I sleep about 1-2 hours due to anxiety, and up for a 20 or so minutes, and will go back to bed for 2-3 hours. It's very rarely I get 5 straight non disruptive hours of sleep. I have dreams about Social Anxiety situations, and anxiety shines in with the dream, and it becomes so much for reality for me.. that  wake up with anxiety for 2-4 hours till it shakes off (even if just mild.. it's jittery). I really don't know to get rid of them...  I know that 20 minutes with ice on your neck, then put a heating compress on right after / repeat helps a lot. Drinking something soothing (e.g mint tea) and sometimes taking a jog in the morning will help.

----------


## L

My main nightmares are about failing assignments and not getting my degree - getting through college means so much to me. Yesterday night I dreamt I failed two assignments meaning I was not doing to do well in my over all degree (my assignments are worth either 50% or 100% of  single module and we have to pass everything to graduate.) So yesterday I was really anxious all day and almost convinced myself I had really failed the assignment where in reality I haven't even handed it up yet.

----------


## James

I dream about my gf a lot.  Usually they're recurring nightmares, she's dying and I'm trying to save her but I fail.  I have overwhelming anxiety and depression and guilt related to her suicide.  I've pretty much decided that they're not going to go away, I'll probably have them forever.  I noticed when I started taking meds again that I dream a lot more frequently, and they were more vivid and real-feeling.

----------


## Keddy

Thank you everyone for your input on this  ::): 
I'm sorry to hear that some of you are having the same problem, and even sorrier to hear the causes of some of them  :Hug: 
I've actually noticed an improvement since I started my new medication. I dream less often and for shorter periods of time, and they're nowhere near as unpleasant as they used to be.
I hope the rest of you can find help with your nightmares too. They're not fun for anyone to deal with and they suck :/
Thanks again!
/Keddy

----------


## Keddy

I've been on Geodon for a little over a month now and at first the dreams went away, as my psychiatrist suggested they might, but they've been baaack  ::(:

----------


## Ironman

> I've been on Geodon for a little over a month now and at first the dreams went away, as my psychiatrist suggested they might, but they've been baaack



That is a scary drug to begin with - I was on it for about four months because my anxiety was so bad, I could not sleep....at all on some nights, so I was given this drug - like a supersleeping pill, that was way too strong at the 20mg dose - since it was a capsule, I could not cut it in half  :: .  

In your case, I would call and leave a message with your doctor.

----------


## Keddy

> That is a scary drug to begin with - I was on it for about four months because my anxiety was so bad, I could not sleep....at all on some nights, so I was given this drug - like a supersleeping pill, that was way too strong at the 20mg dose - since it was a capsule, I could not cut it in half .  
> 
> In your case, I would call and leave a message with your doctor.



It is like a supersleeping pill. My psychiatrist told me it acts like a tranquilizer. Glad I'm not the only one who had this experience with it!
The dreams seem to be subsiding again. I think they just come back depending on my general anxiety levels.

----------

